# workout routine working swing shift



## Rpr4 (Aug 7, 2014)

ive been hitting the gym consistently for several years now. lost a lot of bf, CL, BP, lung capacity are all better. where im having an issue is finding a solid routine. working swing shift, I  stay screwed up with lifting. i'll work for 4 days and be off for 7 (during which I will go 11 days straight). but then the following 2 weeks im rotating from days and nights every few days, so i'll only go about 6 times during those 2 weeks.  im having a difficult time gaining mass. I generally use nothing but dumbbells,  primarily bc I get to the gym at 4 a.m. and have no spotter. ive ran only 1 cycle before which was test e at 600mg/week for 12 weeks. gained decent mass everywhere EXCEPT my arms (slight gains as far as look but did see improvement as far as weight used in bicep and triceps workouts) anyone have suggestions for a routine for the inconsistent gym time for a shift worker?! 
some quick stats: all these are at 4-6 sets varying weights 
squat-415x5 @
incline bench-85x10  (that's the max dumbbells the gym has) 
alt db curl-40x5

29yrs old
22%bf (dropped from 44%)
had an abdominal plasty to remove 11LBS of skin from my stomach-just fyi


----------



## Derek7X (Aug 7, 2014)

Day1-Chest/Delt/Tri/Back
Day2-Quad/Ham/Calf/Bicep

You can perform it in any of the following orders:

1/off/2/off/1/off/off , 2/off/1/off/2/off/off.... (A-B-A routine)
1/off/2/off/1/off/2/off/1/off/etc... (Every other day)
1/2/off/1/2/off/off..... (2on/1off/2on/2off)
1/2/off/off/1/2/off/off....(2on/2off/2on/2off)

It's very flexible....you can go every other day, two days in a row, and take 1-2 days off as necessary pretty much. As long as you train somewhere between Every 4th-Every 6th day, you will make progress. IMO every 5th-6th is the best(option #1), but if you can't have something stable, this will work well.


Just make sure that you do no lower back stuff on Day1. No deadlifts,no completely bent over rows,and I would stay away from doing tbar rows from the ground. This is because you have legs the next day, and you already state you like to BB squat. If you just did Hacks/Leg Press/Lext for quads, it wouldn't be a problem obviously.
Stick with Chins/Pulldowns/Dumbbell Row/Yates Barbell Row/Hammer Strength for back day...everything else doesn't matter.


----------



## Rpr4 (Aug 7, 2014)

When I have those consecutive days off, I train...

Mon-chest/tri
tues-back/bi
Wed-leg
thur-chest/shoulders (pushing)
Fri-back/bi

When I go 3 x/week
wed-chest/tri
thur-legs
fri- back/bi

I'll try what you suggested.  Appreciate it


----------

